

360° 4k – kpop korean dancers (require Google Chrome or a smartphone) - rawnlq
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujYyE0lfSUk

======
devnonymous
Just in case, like me, you're on a smartphone and wondering what this is
about, slide around the player...

~~~
rawnlq
It should work with just the accelerometer. But you might have to use the
youtube app. Reddit discussion here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/3b9c90/360_4k_kpop_k...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/3b9c90/360_4k_kpop_korean_dancers_to_properly_view_you/)

